# CQHAM.RU

## ew1ba

2-  -71    .
         .    0,15,     0,3 .
   ,     . 
     ,                  , ..        .

*   :*
24 . 2000 20105   40 . 2000 1063 .   

** 
      (20105 )       (1063 ).
     -.
            .
      . 
 ,    ,  ,    . 
  ,       5,9 .

      206120  *(.1)* .
 ,     1063    ,      ,       .

         .
    1,9 .     40  *(.2)*.
      2,4 ,     .
    1,8 ,        ,      .

*  :*
1.        
.  ,     3     .
(        )
2.    .
3.      .
4.    - .

* :*
1.      .
2.    8-10  ,       .

  ,        . 
        .
  , 
EW1BA, .

----------

> ...  ,     3     ....


 ,  ,   ,  ! ,              .       80-100 !!!!! .   -     - .    .
 -     (   )       -.   .     . 1-1.5        -   .   .       . ,      . , -,  .  :Embarassed:

----------

MLeo-US5ELA

----------

> ...  ,        . ...


  ()     , USB-  .

----------


## ES1BA

> EW1BA  ,        40 ,           .
>     . 
> EW1MM.


     .   20610,   20310    .

----------


## ew1mm

> ew1mm
> 
>   EW1BA  ,        40 ,           .
>     . 
> EW1MM.
> 
> 
>      .   20610,   20310    .


"     " -   ,        ...  :Crazy:  
  , EW1BA       ,        ,       .
                 ,  .
  "  "    ,           .   .

: RZ3DK
,  :
_1) "        35...40 "_
     , EW1BA,           -      . 
     40 .

_2) " ()     , USB-  ."_
        EW1BA    .
 ,            .
    ,       . 

*  ,        :*
   10 .

1) 17,59,528,7  - 2 
2) 18,39,427,9  - 9,15  (  !)
3) 17,29,428,3  - 1,05 
4) 17,69,628,7  - 2,37 
5) 17,410,628,7  - 1,83 
6) 17,410,628,5  - 2,1 
7) 17,510,728,7  - 0,73 
8)17,710,329  0,95 
9) 17,310,628,1  - 1,65 
10) 17,510,728,4  - 2,27 

            ,     .

  ,   -   . 
, EW1BA,   ,         . 
   ,      ?

* ,     .* 

 ,   es1ba,      .
*   -     20610   20310 ?* 
  ,  EW1BA  ,    .
      ,     ,      .
*  ,         ,    .*
 !
EW1MM, .

----------


## RU9CA

.

----------

